# Does your horse dunk most of his/her head in water trough...



## PapaFrita (26 July 2006)

... and splash like mad??
PF usually drinks from a bucket so doesn't get the chance to splash, but today I took her to the trough and she went crazy with the water (really seemed to enjoy it).
I remembered she used to do this alot in the UK when she drank from the trough in the field (and once got into it!) I think maybe she does it after exercise if her head feels a bit sweaty and itchy?
Ideas anyone?


----------



## so03 (26 July 2006)

My Murphy does it dunks his whole nose in the water and splashes around. But his best trick is to wait til my old girl bonnie is drinking and spit water over her head,  she hates it.


----------



## JessPickle (26 July 2006)

pickle will put his head in a bucket/trouch up to just under his eyes when he gets hot then begins splashing about!


----------



## Toadeyes (26 July 2006)

A horse we once owned used to dunk his whole head up to his ears in the water butt. Nutter.


----------



## lennysmith (26 July 2006)

Josie doesn't but my friends does. He's so funny. Great big orange 16.3 tb splashing around like a baby.

Follows the same pattern. Stick head in water. Cover muzzle. Dunk in right up to bottom of eyes. Splash til anyone within 2 meters is covered. Then my personal fav- blow bubbles for about 2 mins. Look up to see whos been watching!

He's so cute.


----------



## rema (26 July 2006)

Yes Flint blows bubbles.He sticks his head in the stream then blows.Then laughs.Very strange.


----------



## Doreys_Mum (26 July 2006)

No, but I had a dog who would put his head under water and blow bubbles through his nose...


----------



## frannieuk (26 July 2006)

Mine dunks her head, then drinks and holds a mouthful so she can spit it over me or the other horse in the field!


----------



## Beanyowner (26 July 2006)

Benson does it too!!! I take him down to a stream which we can paddle (well up to his belly!!) in...he kicks about loads splashing water everywhere and he then dunks his head in...about up to his eyes and wiggles his head from side to side and spits water out everywhere!!


----------



## hantastic (26 July 2006)

My grandads irish cob used to try and breath the the same time. 

Ill post the pic of my dog drinking from the trough, she decided she didnt like the bit she could reach from the edge so she put half her body in


----------



## S_N (26 July 2006)

Tops used to do this - he thought it was EXTREMELY funny to try and soak anyone and anything in the vicinity!!  He'd even drink from the hose pipe - though you had to watch him, coz sometimes he'd hold some in his mouth and then spit at you


----------



## Sarah1 (26 July 2006)

My first pony used to do it - he wouldn't thrash about, just stand with his head in the trough, what a sweetie!


----------



## Super_Kat (26 July 2006)

No, my horse is normal


----------



## Munchie (26 July 2006)

Nope, mines a gentleman and sips his water politely.....Mind you he always saves the last mouthful for my OH or me and kindly spits it all over us....Such a sharing pony!


----------



## SpruceRI (27 July 2006)

A foal of mine used to climb in the tank all fours and splash around for ages.  Used to spend my whole time scrubbing the mud out and refilling it.  Ending up putting a lid on half of it, ruined her fun I know!


----------



## SSM (27 July 2006)

MS loves to dunk her face in, especially in the 'spare' field with dirty green water  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  She is also a splasher and loves to dribble, also drinks from the hose pipe


----------



## riotgirl (27 July 2006)

Linnet likes to blow bubbles...


----------



## sham (27 July 2006)

Sham loves water, she'll dunk her head in water troughs if we're out on a long ride and slosh it about.
She'll also plays with her water bucket in her stable, which gets annoying!


----------



## tinker512 (27 July 2006)

Head straight in, blowing bubbles, splashing up and down, spitting it back out...the works...very funny!!


----------



## Troggy (27 July 2006)

My old pony used to stick his head in up to his eyes and blow bubbles! Also used to just stand there like it! How he didn't drown I don't know....! Also used to kick his buckets over in his stable so had to hang them on wall, and always did his best to empty field troughs....! He was 25 when he was sold with my old horse (too close to seperate!), he is still alive and still does it!


----------



## Alibear (27 July 2006)

my prevuious mad mare used to do this so much we called her a hippopotahorse, she would also stick her head under and press the vavle thingy down to make it overflow so she could create her own mud baths  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Miss that mare , bless her.


----------



## Lill (27 July 2006)

Um no not exactly...Blue just seems to prefer to drink from either the swimming pool or the pond and has a history of paddling in various ditches and going for a swim in the pond....


----------

